

Smooth Voxel Terrain - mariuz
http://0fps.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/smooth-voxel-terrain-part-2/

======
CountHackulus
If you're still interested in realtime voxel landscapes, I'd suggest checking
out this series of articles from (sadly now defunct) flipcode:
[http://flipcode.com/archives/Realtime_Voxel_Landscape_Engine...](http://flipcode.com/archives/Realtime_Voxel_Landscape_Engines-
Part_1_Introduction.shtml)

------
fredley
This looks like the basis for an extremely cool Minecraft mod.

------
nickzoic
Beautiful, and if you didn't try the WebGL "DEMO" go back and try it.

I like the way the original faces map 1:1 onto the original mesh, too ...
which would be important for a Minecraft-like environment with many block
types, rather than the binary one discussed.

------
waterlesscloud
The Reddit discussion linked to this video of an engine using Elastic Surface
Nets. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc1ztktWxJs>

------
sfvermeulen
That was really interesting. I had no idea there were better approaches than
marching cubes.

------
illicium
Great application of WebGL.

